# Gwinnett



## Woody52 (Oct 25, 2007)

I figured I'd start a thread for all us hunting here in Gwinnett:

Went this morning and saw 8.  They consisted of a spike, a 6 pointer and the rest were "slick heads".  The bucks were alone, no longer traveling in batchelor groups.  Their hocks were not stained yet.  Did not come out of the woods until around 11:00.  Saw activity until well after 10:00.


----------



## duke13 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hunted in Dacula yesterday morning. saw a one horned spike and a 6 pt traveling together with a doe. a single doe and 2 unknowns. Came out of the woods and driving home crossed the creek i was hunting(about 600 yards up) and saw an absolute monster buck at 10;30 fixin to cross a busy road in the wide open.


----------



## mbyers (Nov 7, 2007)

cut the belly hair off a  good buck yesterday near dacula. he came in right before dark checking scrapes. got the fever and shot low


----------



## nevamiss270 (Nov 13, 2007)

saw 2 does today in snellville.  They saw an 8 pt 2 days ago but he wasnt chasin or anything


----------



## Woody52 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Buck sighting*

Okay, the rut around my house has been off this year to say the least.  I have seen a few bucks chasing does in the past week, which is a bout 2 weeks later than normal.  

Well, on the way to work this morning, I decided to pull in where I usually hunt.  It is vehicle accessible from private property that I have permission to hunt, so I pulled in.  I saw a few does feeding on the power line, which is typical at 9:00.  I noticed something coming out of the woods, so I got my binoculars out and saw horns.  It was a nice buck.  He came out and another buck came to meet him.  I grabbed my camera and got a few shots.  They started  towards each other, with their heads down and ears back....I switched my camera to movie mode and got about 15 seconds of fighting.  This is AWESOME.  Here is a pic just before the fight.  If someone can post video, please help.  I would love to show this.  As for me, I'll be hunting this place tomorrow and Friday.  I could have shot this morning, I even had my gun with me.  However, it was well over 400 yards and I'm not about to try something that distance.  Sorry about the clarity, the camera was zoomed all the way and I had to zoom some more on the computer.


----------



## Brute Force750 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Have you seen this buck (Lawrenceville)*

I fed this buck all summer and I have not seen on game camera for 2 months, wondering if someone got him and would like to see rack. His left rear leg is messed up from a car wreck I guess?

Thanks


----------



## JD (Dec 27, 2007)

I think the rut or second rut is going strong from what we seen this evening.  Been in Alabama alot lately and not hunting that much in Gwinnett. Went this evening with three others and all seen rutting activity


----------



## champ (Jan 5, 2008)

seen more deer while in the stand today than ANY other time hunting in my whole life. Between 7:30 and 10:30 AM.


----------



## 2500hd (Jan 10, 2008)

seen 2 bucks butting heads last saturday morning.


----------

